# Sanctioned Wyrds.



## G0DSMACKED (Feb 12, 2010)

Ok so i just saw x-men first class and it has gotten me pumped up about mutants. So i got to thinking how could i bring that into warhammer. I decided that you will all be mutant inquisition commandos working for an Inquisitor who.... lets just say.... don't follow the rules. 

I need a sergeant and 4 grunts. You can Load out like a normal squad. But then I will give you each a X-man'esk mutant power. It is up to you to learn to use it well.

I will make my choice of powers based on how in depth your character's story is and how interesting his personality is. 

Inquisitor Lorin Baptiste Recruited each one of you for your physical perfection and willingness to server. He has since convinced you all are Sanctioned Mutants called: Wyrds. Using dark sciences and warp powers he has mutated you all. 

You will all be meeting for the first time and given orders on your first assignment as "Sanctioned Wyrds".

Same rules as all the other games. No godmoding, be nice, my word is final, Have fun. be resonable. send me tells if you want something crazy to happen. Please give at least 4 sentences. be as detailed as possible. Make the story come to life.

Name:
Weapons:
History:
Personality:
Apperiance: ( may be drastically altered by your mutation, ill let you know)
Mutation: you can fill this in after i get a feel for your character and give you a power.


Sergeant Isiah Karn - Jakinator Consumption & Evolution
Dolor Muto - Santaire Gravity Control
Trace Rolling - Sytheris Shadow energy Manipulation
Varan Utei - Karak The Unfaithful The Vortex Mouth
Vito - khrone forever Matter State Control


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

Why do the players need to be Astartes? Is there a real reason for this or is it to just add another layer of embellishment upon the bad-arsery?

Astartes, by their very nature, are tenaciously resilient to manipulation of their beliefs and those seconded to the Deathwatch tend to be veterans who are even more resistant due to their years of experience. 

The base concept of your storyline is interesting, but why dilute the mutations by having the characters already be demi-gods? Why would the Inquisitor risk the rage of an entire chapter of Astartes by corrupting one of their brothers when he could take in some of the untold billions of nameless Imperial orphans with 'gifts' and mold them to his whims from the start?


----------



## Akatsuki13 (May 9, 2010)

Yeah. It would make more sense for an Ordo Hereticus Inquisitor (or perhaps an Inquisitor of a smaller Ordo within the Inquisition) to recruit 'normal' mutant citizens of the Imperium to make use of their 'gifts' to infiltrate and deal with subversive cults that regularly appeal to mutants and the disenfranchised masses.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

When i saw this i thought: not another new rp! isn't this the 4th one this week or something?

and i for one am not sold by the concept, RPs based one movies have not always gone well. The storyline could work but do they have to be marines? surely it would make more sense if they were normal people snatched away from their homes by the inquisition?


----------



## G0DSMACKED (Feb 12, 2010)

i was going for the bad-assery, and i figured since they already underwent gene manipulation into becoming an astartes they wouldnt mind so much, but ok, i will change it.... it seems more people would be interested that way.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

I have a few questions: Do we choose our mutation/power? and are we talking physical mutations or something along the lines of psyhic powers?


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

This seems like a good idea. Here's my contribution. 

Name: Dolor Muto

Age: 25

Appearance: Tall and slim with a scarred but noble face. He has a scar running down his cheek and deep blue, almost black eyes that seem as if they can see right through a person and black hair. He has his Lasgun strapped to the grav chute on his back and his dagger at his right hip and his pistol on his left hip. He wears a light flak jacket over black flight fatigues. He carries an airtight, black helmet with inbuilt respirator. The helmet has an aquila emblazoned on the forehead. He also has the aquila on the pauldron of his flack jacket. Dolor has a wiry strength and a whipcord speed which are some of the main reasons the Inquisitor chose him.

Personality: Dolor is a quiet man who rarely speaks. He prefers stealth work but has an intense love of flying and a skill at the controls of a valkyrie that no one else in the team can match. He likes nothing more than to be at the controls of a flying vehicle or simply in the air. He is fiercely protective of his team mates and would do anything to keep them alive. He is respectful to those who have earned his respect but has no trust of officers appointed because of high birth rather than by command merit. He is also extremely determined.

History: Born and raised on the Home planet of the Elysian regiments Dolor was often in the sky. By the time he was a teenager he was already hunting animals for food through the skies of his home. He was chosen for the guard regiments when he was nineteen and since then he fought in several major conflicts including the Yarant III Campaign, the Skopios Incident and the Cathalin Crusade and a dozen minor ones. During this he built up a reputation in his regiment for getting the job done whatever the cost and for having an intense dislike of officers who had been promoted for being well born. He was given the option to specialize and chose to become a pilot. After his training was finished he fought in one major conflict and three minor ones and added something else to his reputation, never leaving a man behind.

The Inquisitor turned up to a battlezone where Dolor and his regiment fought and at the end of the war requested Dolor's permenant transfer to his retinue which the commanders accepted, not out of choice but out of a fear of what the Inquisitor might do if they refused. Since then Dolor has proven his faith and strength many times over and, though nervous about the Inquisitor's experiment he has submitted to it if it helps him fight the enemies of the Imperium more proficiently.

Equipment:

Blades:
Long dagger that is a family heirloom. 

Guns:
Adjustable power Mark IV Accatran pattern Lasgun scoped. 
Silenced autopistol. 12 rounds in clip

Grenades: 
1 Frag
1 Krak

Other:
7 extrax power cells for Lasgun
4 extra pistol clips
Grav Chute

Armour:
Mark XII Carapace Armour
Type 5 Pressure Helmet equipped with respirator intended for low-oxygen, high-altitude drops or for deployment in hostile environments like the vacuum of space or on worlds with toxic atmospheres

Mutant power: Dolor's mutation allows his to directly control the effect of gravity on himself and his immediate surroundings. He can effect an area of up to approx. 50 meters. He can change the direction of gravity's effect and increase its strength up to x10 with out much effort. He can reduce it to .1 as well. to go beyond these would take great effort. Using his power he can fly... of sorts, actually falling in the direction of his choice. but landing takes some control as he is always just falling.

(If anything is overpowered I am happy to change it)


----------



## G0DSMACKED (Feb 12, 2010)

i will choose the mutation for you, based on your character's history and personality.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

That's great man, I hope you give me a good one


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

Name: Sergeant Isiah Karn

Weapons and Equipment: Hellgun, plasma pistol, combat knife, frag and krak grenades. Carapace armour, rebreather.

History: Isiah has been fighting for the Inquisiton for nearly 30 years and has used that time to ascend to the rank of sergeant. He is an able man, as at home in close quarters combat as on an open battlefield and the many Inquisitors he has served with are testament to the versatility of his abilities. However, his attitude is not always commented on positively. Despite the view of the common folk of the Imperium most Inquisitors are not monsters, few will condemn a world to death unless there is absolutely no choice and fewer still will make use of the, less savoury approaches.

Isiah however has been reprimanded at various times on his free use of violence and inappropriate means to get the job done. Nonetheless he is undeniably effective and the help of powerful friends has ensured he has remained in his position, not all in the Inquisition are opposed to his methods and this has brought him to the attention of Inquisitor Lorin.

Personality: Isiah is ruthless to a T, any method will suit him, so long as it gets the job done. He will laugh on and joke with his team outside of combat but once there he is iron-hard and will take any measures neccessary.

Appearance: Isiah is a big man, 6'5 with wide shoulders and a broad chest. He is well muscled and able to take on most human opponents with ease. He has a fully shaven skull and harsh eyes, with proud, if battered features and a long scar tracing down from the corner of his left eye.

Mutant power: Isiah's mutation is at the DNA level. His power is always on and he is unable to turn it off. Any time his flesh come in contact with living tissue of any being his cells attack the foreign cells and being consuming and bonding with them. In mere seconds he can consume a body of mass equal to his size. He absorbs mass and memorys from his victim. He also has the ability to manifest the physical form of anyone, or thing, he absorbs. Or any part thereof, claws of one creature wings of another scales of another... He can slow the process to draw it out, make it painless or extremely painful for his victim. Unfortunately if he touches any living thing it can only be stopped if they are literally cut apart before the victim dies. 

Isiah's mutation makes him very resistant to damage and consuming living matter heals and empowers him. He can also increase his size or discard the excess matter in a sludge of bio-waste. Diseases and poisons have no effect on him, but cauterizing energy weapons are effective.

Edit: Mutant power added


----------



## Sytheris (Jun 3, 2011)

Why the Hell not? xD



Name: Trace Rolling

Profession: Skilled Marksman/Scout/Minor Demolitions/Overwatch(Mission Field Support)

Age: 34

Skills: Traces Marksmanship is top notch, and while he is a skilled hand to hand expert, he could not stand a chance against a Space Marine or Tyranid Warrior one on one. His place is either with a squad of skilled soldiers like himself or alone and hidden with his rifle in hand. A stealth expert, if he does not want to be seen, you will likely not see him. He has basic triage skills for bandaging wounds, and almost no technical skill past enough demolitions to arm and disarm his personal explosives.

Weapons: A long range, heavy round firing Sniper Rifle, intended to piercing the toughest Power Armor, Tyranid Shell, and many light tank armors. A sidearm Bolt Pistol with a medium range scope on it and a blade underbarrel for CQB

Equipment: Explosive and Anti-Material rounds, the Former exploding on Impact and the later shredding anything organic in comes in contact with, but does little damage to non-organics. Ontop of basic rounds.

Satchel Charges with Timed detonators.

Charge Explosives with large payload and remote detonator(heavy, can only carry a few per mission, take time to set up, must be on flat, level surface)

History: A seasoned scout and Assassin, his training is extensive in Solo and Overwatch operations, while capable of using a Bolter in full on Assaults, he prefers to be behind his allies, relaying information and Troop movements.

Personality: not necessarily cold, but he prefers to keep quiet. Years of solo or small team scouting have given him a small sense of paranoia that has saved his life more then once. Far from loyal to the Imperium, he IS loyal to his squad mates and Sargent, sharing his ideal that the Mission comes before all else. Though he would not hesitate to save a fallen comrade if it was possible.

Apperiance: Pale skin, short black hair cut to inch long length, bright blue eyes that when deployed he wears blackening contacts for stealth purposes, about five four seven in height, usually wearing basic scout gear. A few scars here and there from hand to hand scuffs. 

Mutation: Shadow Walk

Trace's mutation is opening scientists to a whole new field. apparently much like light is energy that is broad cast over large distances so is darkness. any source of light also broad casts an equal amount of darkness.... in the form of shadow. Trace's mutation allows him to harness... and become the shadow. When fully immersed in the shadow provided by any light source trace can simply blend in and become the shadow. Further more, he can reemerge anywhere there is a shadow of sufficient size for him to climb out of, as long as it is a shadow caused by the same light source he went into. The primary downside to walking through shadows is while he is passing through the dark void, he hears whispers and time seems to grow slow, a few minutes in the world of light can be hours or seconds in Traces shadow realm, luckily he can move quickly and with little effort through the realm to avoid going insane or falling behind.

Further more he is able to harness the shadows and make ... what we are calling Darklings. They are fledgling shadows, small barely noticeable entitys. They are nearly mindless and can only perform simple tasks. and once they leave trace's presence they are single minded on the task given to them by their master. They barely exist in our world, only able to manipulate about 5 lbs worth of mater at any one time, but make sufficient scouts and spies. Trace is able to manifest 4 of these at once, but it is taxing the more he makes at once. any amount of damage to the Darklings and they vanish into shadow. 

Can edit some things out if necessary.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

I'll post a character, cn my mutation be horribly disfiguring but extremely useful in combat? lol

Name: Varan Utei

Age: 28

Apperence: Varan has dark skin and a cluster of brown hair which is 'cut' with a long scar running through it. he has an a bionic eye which shines out of his dark face, Varan is tall and intimidating and would be taller if he wasn't so hunched. he wears no armour, preffering to brave combat with skill rather than hide behind some protection so he simple wears some ordinary clothes and a trench coat.

His mutation has a significant effect on his face, to be more specific his mouth. Instead of a normal cake-hole with teeth, tonuge and lips it is instead a whilring vortex from which the raw power of the warp comes spewing into our world. Varan wears a full face mask with a lower section that can be removed to harness the warp engeries. His eyes are more like small lights and change colour depending on his mood and small 'cracks' in his face (centered around his mouth) also do the same thing. however few have seen it and lived to tell the tale.

Personality: Varan is a grunt, he cannot lead or lay down any kind of tactical plan, he fights with bravey and strength. he considers retreat to be a kind of surrender, and surrender is a sign of weakness, weakness cannot be tolerated. Varan is strangely insane, he has lived all his life with a need to hurt and kill but despite his bad mental condition proved a very useful man for the inquisition.

History: Varan was born and rasied on catachan and after many years of trying to survive he joined the imperial guard and began his long career of fighting for the imperium. he won many medals for his bravery and skill and took many lives in the process, eventually he was whipped up by the inquisition after his mutation started to emerge.

Weapons: Plasma pistol, chainsword, combat knife, krak and frag grenades.

Mutation: The Warp hole, as it is known can be used as an extremely dangerous weapon but Varan seems to be uneffected and has developed a great immunity to the warp. For some reason he does seem to get quite uncomftable during warp travel, the reason for this is unknown.


----------



## G0DSMACKED (Feb 12, 2010)

just need one more to join then we can start.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

ill join, add my background in a sec.....

here we go.....

Name: Vito (surname lost)

Weapons: heavy bolter, las pistol, 2 hunting knifes, flack armour

History: Vito was part of one of the noble houses of the hive world Moltova. Apparently he committed an atrocious crime(he cannot remember) and had his memory wiped and thrown into the Underhive with nothing but a tattoo on his left shoulder, “Vito”. There he slowly worked up the ranks in the local gang that he joined to become the leaders right-hand-heavy (coined phrase). Then when the world came under the assault from the tau empire he lead his gang to help the local PDF where he lead his gang to kill one of the ethereals, for this he was given augmentic bracers for his arms to support the heavy bolter he carries. This was where he was found by the inquisition.

Personality: Vito is a gruff man, he dislikes anyone who hasn’t proven their trust. He likes drinking and smoking obscura, but has a strange immunity to its addictive affects.

Appearance: Vito is build like a bull, massive muscles bulge from under his skin. His face has the remnance of aristocracy but has been marred by the disfigurations of war, namely: no skin on the left side of his face, and no left ear. His body is covered by a network of scars and puckered skin from las burns and bullet wounds.

mutation:Vito's mutation allows him to shift the state of matter from solid to liquid or liquid to gas, gas to liquid, liquid to solid. also he can destabilize solid matter in such a way as to turn literally any solid object into an unstable explosive. Even the most flame-retardant object can be made to explode with vito's power. So far the most dangerous object to make into an explosive was a 4 kilogram brick of Plasteel. He can turn a plasteel wall into a pool of liquid on the floor without causing any change in temperature or pressure on the object. also he take take surrounding air and turn it into a puddle of liquid oxygen, nitrogen and carbon-dioxide at room temperature. once vito leaves line of sight however the object will revert... some times violently back to it original state, although in the case of a liquid becoming a solid it maintains it's new shape. the larger the mass of an object the more taxing the feat is and charging an object to explode is especially difficult and draining.




You have an edit button, in the future please use it. - darkreever


----------



## Yru0 (May 9, 2011)

khrone forever said:


> ill join, add my background in a sec.....
> 
> here we go.....
> 
> ...


GRRR!!! Let you feel the Greater Good's Wrath  beat me by k: THAT much 

Edit: Whaaa?! Whaa papapa?  Both an edit AND a mod post managed to beat me again!


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

sorry dude, btw whats a mod post?


----------



## Yru0 (May 9, 2011)

haha, np, I'll follow this thing  mod post is just what I call it when one of the Moderator Pixies pay one of your posts a visit . 
Btw, like your character, well thought out.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

ah damn the pixies:biggrin:

thanks, i used to make shit loads of characters for inquisitor so the ideas now come quite quickly, so thanks

any-who...what was your character going to be?


----------



## Yru0 (May 9, 2011)

khrone forever said:


> ah damn the pixies:biggrin:
> 
> thanks, i used to make shit loads of characters for inquisitor so the ideas now come quite quickly, so thanks
> 
> any-who...what was your character going to be?


haha, tbh, NO IDEA. Was in mid- "Hmm, I like this RP..OH! I'll just refresh the page.... :angry: " haha, personally though, I know pretty much nothing about the Guard, gonna try and pick up things from here and there though, that's the beauty of the forums .


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

fair enough


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

just wondering when this RP is going to start, how we are going to contact you/ is there going to be a dedicated thread ?

jake


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

khrone forever said:


> just wondering when this RP is going to start, how we are going to contact you/ is there going to be a dedicated thread ?
> 
> jake


I'm sure we're looking for one more person (Yur0?) before the action goes up.


----------



## Jackinator (Nov 18, 2008)

GODSMACKED did say he wanted five players, which we now have . But he might not object to more, you'd have to ask him


----------



## Yru0 (May 9, 2011)

Haha, thanks for the encouragement guys, but still being new to the whole RP thing...I think I'll take this as my cue to stop joining in new ones for a bit .


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

theres no reason for you to stop, unless you want to, dont feel pressured:grin:k:


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Yru0 said:


> Haha, thanks for the encouragement guys, but still being new to the whole RP thing...I think I'll take this as my cue to stop joining in new ones for a bit .


Stop joining in? heck i join in more Rps than i should!


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Your not the only one Karak. A couple of months ago I had so many rps going on that I had to post in a different one almost every day.


----------



## G0DSMACKED (Feb 12, 2010)

Yru0 if you want in i will allow one more then we will start. make your story gripping and good.i should be able to get the action up tomorrow night or tuesday.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

btw, how are we going to contact eachother?
:dunno:


----------



## Sytheris (Jun 3, 2011)

khrone forever said:


> btw, how are we going to contact eachother?
> :dunno:


Radios would be the logical Idea.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

Sytheris said:


> Profession: Skilled Marksman/Scout/Minor Demolitions/Overwatch(Mission Field Support)
> 
> quote]
> 
> nice profession, really goes allong with the "keep it simple" rules for RPs:laugh: (jokes)


----------



## Sytheris (Jun 3, 2011)

khrone forever said:


> Sytheris said:
> 
> 
> > Profession: Skilled Marksman/Scout/Minor Demolitions/Overwatch(Mission Field Support)
> ...


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

Sytheris said:


> khrone forever said:
> 
> 
> > Really just a bunch of tittles for one job: Support. Just wanted to be simply specific. ;P
> ...


----------



## Sytheris (Jun 3, 2011)

khrone forever said:


> Sytheris said:
> 
> 
> > fair enough, im the same but more fire suport
> ...


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

i laughed long and loud when i read this, i had the mental image of him voxing the rest of us while sitting on a sky scraper then picking of the commanders with a las pistol.
:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:



i can tell that we're going to have fun doing this RP


----------



## G0DSMACKED (Feb 12, 2010)

action thread is going up tonight. i have been brain storming...


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

I imagined him just sitting on a room eating biscuits and someone radios in:
"have you killed their commander yet?"
"yep" *munch munch* "hes dead"

Then he just fires off his gun a few times.


----------



## Sytheris (Jun 3, 2011)

Karak The Unfaithful said:


> I imagined him just sitting on a room eating biscuits and someone radios in:
> "have you killed their commander yet?"
> "yep" *munch munch* "hes dead"
> 
> Then he just fires off his gun a few times.


Trace yawned, leaning back in his easy chair as the radio played some old jazz music. His rifle was mounted on the windowsill, he chewed on an oreo cookie with a smile, blinking as his Commander Voxed him.

" Trace! We are under heavy fire from an band of Orks! We cant move form out current position.. can you take them out?? " Trace can hear gunfire and screams of pain and terror from pinned Imperial Guard troops. 

Trace sighed, leaning into the scope of his rifle and seeing the Orks clear as Day. " Sorry, Not high value, cant risk my position for that.. " he smiles, reclining and yawning softly, sipping a frilly hotel drink as a masseuse massages his shoulders.

(( Liek That? ))


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Sytheris said:


> Trace yawned, leaning back in his easy chair as the radio played some old jazz music. His rifle was mounted on the windowsill, she chewed on an oreo cookie with a smile, blinking as his Commander Voxed him.
> 
> " Trace! We are under heavy fire from an band of Orks! We cant move form out current position.. can you take them out?? " Trace can hear gunfire and screams of pain and terror from pinned Imperial Guard troops.
> 
> ...


Then the waiter walked in and said: "more wine ma'am?"


----------



## Sytheris (Jun 3, 2011)

Karak The Unfaithful said:


> Then the waiter walked in and said: "more wine ma'am?"


Heeey, I have a penis. Dont make me show you proof! Its made of Rubber.. But still. >>


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

Sytheris said:


> Trace yawned, leaning back in his easy chair as the radio played some old jazz music. His rifle was mounted on the windowsill, she chewed on an oreo cookie with a smile, blinking as his Commander Voxed him.
> 
> " Trace! We are under heavy fire from an band of Orks! We cant move form out current position.. can you take them out?? " Trace can hear gunfire and screams of pain and terror from pinned Imperial Guard troops.
> 
> ...


wow Trace is a he/she!!!! 

"she chewed on an oreo cookie", "she smiles, reclining and smiling" to "his shoulders" and " his rifle "


----------



## Sytheris (Jun 3, 2011)

khrone forever said:


> wow Trace is a he/she!!!!
> 
> "she chewed on an oreo cookie", "she smiles, reclining and smiling" to "his shoulders" and " his rifle "


I Re read it, and I have no idea what your talking about. you shouldn't edit peoples posts in quotes, its rude.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

sorry
hay........ i just read it and he (she) still has to personalities (or a rubber penis):laugh::grin:


----------



## Sytheris (Jun 3, 2011)

I always keep a rubber penis with me.  Dont you?

What multiple personalities? xD


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

no i dont keep a rubber penis with me at _all _times, :mrgreen:and personalities: one, not bothering to kill the commander and 2, bothereing to kill the commander


(its the male/female thing really:wink


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

To be honest I lost tarck of things by post 43.

Can we make trace ether male or female? not both

EDIT: gotta say i had my doubts about this Rp but now I'm actually looking forward to the action. hopefully Trace will have decided his gender by then.


----------



## Sytheris (Jun 3, 2011)

why is it any of your business ANYWAY? xD


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

i actually think we(sytheris) should keep Trace as a hermaphrodite, i would be plain funny


----------



## Sytheris (Jun 3, 2011)

Nah. Im good.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

so what is *it*?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

I do believe Sytheris has Trace as a male, or at least refers to Trace as he in his character sheet.

And lets show a modicum respect for other people out there in the world. Theres a pretty good chance that you don't know who's on the other end of the monitor, so lets all be adults and act as such, rather than children. (Unless of course members here would like to act and be treated as children, cause that can be done if people would like.)


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

ok fair enough darkreever, but dude we were just having a laugh

but i apologise if any of my posts have caused offence

jake


EDIT: for those who need the action thread, here it is http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=92277


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

khrone forever; Remember to maintain the minimum number of sentences per post in that action thread, Since he GM did not specify any particular amount, the minimum acceptable number is four decent length sentences. Thats four, not three.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

sorry, i tried to make atlest four, but what happens if you cannot think of anything else to add thats constructive?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

If you really can't get four sentences into an action thread post then either you, the player, are doing something wrong; or the GM is doing something wrong.

What are the thoughts running through your characters mind? What does he/she/it see about him? Whats going on and how does your character take it in?


Now look at the opening post of the action thread:

You can reflect on the first time your character met inquisitor Baptiste.

How did he find you, and why did he select you for all this?

Assuming the process came with lapses in mental function, what of the ordeal do you remember?

You can get a measure of the other characters; your all in the room at the same time when you start introducing yourselves. What do you make of the others? Even if your the first one to act, you can still see these people and what they look like. (Someone who has a broad build and square set features might, for instance, give the feeling of a person on edge. Someone constantly looking around at everyone else might have something to hide.)



The four sentence minimum is, in my honest opinion, a gimme. I would personally struggle to put out anything less than double the minimum in any action thread because there is so much you can do without god modding, breaching rules, or going over the line.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

ok thanks for the advice, this is the first time i have played a forum RP, in all the other RP's i have done it has been simply stating what you do and sometimes why, thats it. 

so thanks again


----------



## G0DSMACKED (Feb 12, 2010)

I wont be able to post in action today as it is my Girl friend's birthday, but i am off work tomorrow so look for a big post, and some possible action. if you havent posted your meet & greet by then i will write something simple in for you.


----------



## G0DSMACKED (Feb 12, 2010)

i am going to post on sunday if i can. by monday for sure.


----------



## Sytheris (Jun 3, 2011)

Cant wait GS'D.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

what is GS'D???


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

GS'd is Godsmacked shortened


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

ah, everything makes sence now


----------



## Sytheris (Jun 3, 2011)

Godsmacked=gs'd

bah, beated to it. xD


----------



## G0DSMACKED (Feb 12, 2010)

sorry guys i didn't get a chance to post yesterday.... Life happened. I will post tonight.


----------



## Sytheris (Jun 3, 2011)

A baby was born? or a creation brought to life?


----------



## G0DSMACKED (Feb 12, 2010)

Sorry guys my week was a wreck and today's my birthday, but i am staying up late to post now. have fun


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Happy birthday!


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Yeah, have a nice day


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

has everyone died/there computer crashed/had their fingers broken so they cannon type?


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

for me, All of the above.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

wow, must have been a pain full day:shok:


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

khrone forever said:


> wow, must have been a pain full day:shok:


Yeah, I only just been resurrected and I think gretchins stole my laptop, death does weird things to your head. My fingers have not yet grown back...


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

typing with your nose/forehead then :headbutt:


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

khrone forever said:


> typing with your nose/forehead then :headbutt:


Don't go there. just don't.

laugh


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

you've got a accurate nose, ur doing caps and grammar


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Indeed, or did you break your nose which is what you usually type with? :laugh:


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Actually I have backup fingers for events such as these.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Oh, so you have about twenty fingers all together. (With a few mouldy ones in the back of the draw)


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Actually i started with the normal 10
lost 2 in a knifefight
gained 1 in a game of scrabble
lost 7 more in the 13th black crusade.
took 49 from the body horus, whixh i found in Santaire's house.
lost all but 1 due to a horrid event with orks and tyranids.
bought 9 new ones from argos.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Shh, these foolish servants of the corpse emperor must not know my secret in case they kill me for it


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

that was just _*randomE*_


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

For me that is a typical weekend.


----------



## Sytheris (Jun 3, 2011)

My weekends usually just involve manipulating electricity into pretty shapes for small children.


----------



## G0DSMACKED (Feb 12, 2010)

gonna update the action tonight.


----------



## Sytheris (Jun 3, 2011)

was wondering why we lack IC posts. D:


----------



## Sytheris (Jun 3, 2011)

100th post Beotches~ ;D


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

> was wondering why we lack IC posts. D


what is IC?


> 100th post Beotches~ ;D


and what are/is beotches?


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

khrone forever said:


> what is IC?
> 
> In this case it most likely means In Character aka IC
> 
> ...


That is my answer to you.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

thanks dude, much appreciated *facepalm* im dumb


----------



## Sytheris (Jun 3, 2011)

It would definitely be Bitches, Beotches.


----------



## Sytheris (Jun 3, 2011)

>>

<<

Anyone alive?


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

:search::search::search: no i dont think anyone is alive


:secret:_thats because i killed them all_

on a serious note, i wont be here for the next 5 days, so just leave me out of posts


----------



## G0DSMACKED (Feb 12, 2010)

ok anyone else gonna post?


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Jackinator probably will be. Why?


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

I need to soon, I missed the last one 
I don't have time now, but soon.


----------



## Sytheris (Jun 3, 2011)

well weve hit stagnant waters! Damn! :angry:


----------



## G0DSMACKED (Feb 12, 2010)

i've lost all faith in mankind


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

khrone forever said:


> on a serious note, i wont be here for the next 5 days, so just leave me out of posts


when i posted this i assumed that there would be _some_ posts:ireful2: 

we really need some more posts, or i will just storm forwards and get us all killed, without any help from the others (apart from Sytheris)


----------



## Sytheris (Jun 3, 2011)

I have plenty of concussion rounds left.. << >>

Where is everyone?


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

i think there might have been an apocolypse while ive been away and everyone has been turned into goats, except karak who has no internet except when he wades through 3 miles of milling goats


----------



## Sytheris (Jun 3, 2011)

Im not a goat.. mostly.. 

sort of..


----------

